# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  york femelle toy

## Cojo

Bonjour,
Je fais la demande pour une amie qui recherche exclusivement une femelle york de petite taille toy qui serait âgée  entre  1 et 7 ans. Elle a perdu sa petite york Cannelle qu'elle considérait comme son enfant avec son mari. Mon amie est handicapée mais se déplace et marche elle a juste des difficultés à la marche. Elle a 55 ans, elle vit avec son mari en maison individuelle et terrain clos.Est d'accord pour participation financière.
Elle ne veut pas acheter dans un élevage mais préfère adopter si vous connaissez quelqu'un qui se sépare de son animal ou un refuge ou une spa qui a cette petite princesse n'hésitez pas à me contacter .
Mon amie est en Bretagne à Brest.
merci de tout coeur.

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que vous trouverez pour votre amie

----------


## Cojo

oui je l'espère aussi cela permettrait d'en sauver une.On a une piste en ille et vilaine mais on attend pour l'instant elle est en famille d'accueil.
Point positif elle a élargi sa demande cela peut -être n'importe qu'elle race il faut qu'elle soit petite max 3 kgs.
merci

----------


## Melodie14000

Adoption de Ombree: Petit chien yorkshire terrier, région Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur (secondechance.org)

----------


## Cojo

merci je viens de les contacter.

----------


## Melodie14000

Super !

merci de nous redire si ça se concrétise, on croise les doigts !   ::

----------


## Cojo

et bien non il ne veulent pas d'adoption hors département et je suis en Bretagne. Et pourtant mon amie avait flashé ou alors sur Milka un spitz nain. Merci on continue les recherches car si on peut en sortir une pour faire de la place à un autre.
Merci en tout cas.il n'y a pas d'asso sos yorkshire?

----------


## Gwenie

Essayez peut-être de contacter ce groupe fb qui propose des annonces de différentes asso/SPA pour des york; peut-être auront-ils des pistes? https://www.facebook.com/Yorkshire-%...2710261805573/

----------


## mantoinette78

2 petites yorks (3 kg) viennent d'arriver "aux toutous du Gatinais" dans le Loiret. Je crois qu'il faut faire vite, elles sont toute jolie

----------


## Cojo

merci bcp je regarde.

----------


## Cojo

ça y est j'ai envoyé un mail.Merci encore je sais que les petits chiens partent plus vite.Merci

----------


## Cojo

Bon toujours rien dans mes recherches diverses
la région PACA en ont mais les adoptions restent en leur région. Et par ici les petits yorks ou autres petits chiens de 3 kg sont rares. Pour une fois que la dame ne voulait pas de chiot et qu'elle voulait faire une bone action c'est raté elle finira pas acheter c'est vraiment dommage.
si vous avez d'autres pistes?

----------


## Kmino

Peut être Taxi, un York terrier de la SPA de Grammont? Bon c'est un terrier...donc assez dynamique je suppose...mais il a l'air petit donc il doit tourner autour des 3 kg...

https://www.la-spa.fr/adopter-animau...-m-taxi-493143

Sinon canin sans famille va recueillir une famille de York teckels: bon ce sont des chiots donc pas tout à fait ce qui est recherché mais je propose quand même au cas où...

----------


## girafe

Quelque soit la région des chiens de ce gabarit çà reste rare oui ou ils sont vite placés
du coté des assoc de sauvetages en DOM-TOM peut être? Ce sont souvent de petits chiens
il y a ce petit gars handicapé, l'annonce est récente et adoption france entière 
https://www.uncompagnon.fr/detail/90...e-aveugle.html

----------


## borneo

Les yorkshires, c'est très très demandé. Un jour je me suis proposée pour adopter une chienne de 10ans.... eh bien ils avaient déjà eu des dizaines de demandes.

On se demande pourquoi les éleveurs ne produisent pas des yorks plutôt que tous ces bergers allemands, beaucerons et amstaffs qui remplissent nos refuges.

----------


## Cojo

merci pour vos réponses.
meme chez nous les petits chiens partent vite .Mon amie est très difficile et je crois que le deuil de sa petite Cannelle n'est pas fini.
pour le petit de la spa de Grammont le lien n'existe plus.
le petit chihuahua est très mignon je vais lui en parler. merci en tout cas car il y en aurait deux de sauvé si elle trouvait.
Je sais que même les yorks âgés sont vite adoptés .
je continue à chercher sur le net chez les vétos,etc... merci

----------


## Cojo

Ah oui j'ai écrit sur leur page facebook .com yorkshire mais je n'ai jamais eu de réponse!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après elle s'estarrêté sur le york mais il ne faut pas que le chien pèse plus de trois kilos. ils veulent pouvoir le mettre sur les genoux, le porter.donc si vous avez des pistes pour petit chien. je suis preneuse.je lui demande pour le chihuahua.

----------


## GADYNETTE

il y a le petit Caillou, sur ce site, à la Ferme des Rescapés...bien sûr il a 12 ans mais il est trop mignon, avec sa mèche rebelle !!!

----------


## domi

sur le mauvais coin il y a 2 yorks à donner cause naissance de bb ..

----------


## Daysie433

> et bien non il ne veulent pas d'adoption hors département et je suis en Bretagne. Et pourtant mon amie avait flashé ou alors sur Milka un spitz nain. Merci on continue les recherches car si on peut en sortir une pour faire de la place à un autre.
> Merci en tout cas.il n'y a pas d'asso sos yorkshire?


*
il y a ce forum réservé exclusivement aux yorks

*https://www.rescueyork.com/

----------


## Daysie433

*Liste des associations ou refuges bénéficiant de l'opération "doyens"

*

*DEPARTEMENT 02*

A.D.A.O - Association de défense des animaux de l'Omois
02400 CROGIS

LES AMIS DES BETES DU SOISSONNAIS
02200 VILLENEUVE ST GERMAIN

*DEPARTEMENT 27*

S.P.A. de l'Eure
27004 EVREUX

*DEPARTEMENT 51*

ASSOCIATION DE GESTION DU REFUGE DES ANIMAUX DE LA HAUTE BORNE
51304 VITRY LE FRANCOIS

Association Rémoise Les Amis des Bêtes
51370 Ormes

*DEPARTEMENT 52*

Le Relais des Animaux
52330 LA VILLENEUVE AU ROI

*DEPARTEMENT 62*

S.P.A. d'Artois - Foyer Animalier Vermellois
62980 Vermelles

*DEPARTEMENT 76*

SOCIETE DE PROTECTION DES ANIMAUX DIEPPOISE
76550 SAINT AUBIN SUR SCIE

*DEPARTEMENT 77*

Pas si Bêtes
77520 Cutrelles

*DEPARTMENT 80*

OISEMONT PROTECTION ANIMALE
80140 Oisemont

Refuge SPA du Ponthieu-Marquenterre
80132 Buigny Saint Maclou

SPPA
80000 Amiens

*DEPARTEMENT 91*

Animaux Sans Foyer
91230 MONTGERON

ASSOCIATION SALUCEENNE CHENIL ST ROCH
91160 SAULX LES CHARTREUX

LI-ZA
91430 Igny

----------


## borneo

Bonjour,

en ce moment, si on veut adopter, il faut prendre un chien près de chez soi. Se braquer sur une seule race, je pense que ce n'est pas une bonne stratégie.

Les yorks femelles pas trop agées sont réservées même avant d'arriver dans les refuges. C'est mission impossible. Ceux à adopter sur LBC sont pris dassaut.

----------


## girafe

https://www.secondechance.org/refuge...tits-loups-778

Voir cette asso peut être, je ne sais pas si a jour mais ils y pas mal de petits gabarits

----------


## borneo

Bien, mais aller à Lourmarin en ce moment, pas facile. Mais c'est un très chouette coin.

----------


## Cojo

merci de vos retours j'avais un peu laissé tomber car mon amie est très difficile elle ne veut pas de chiot, mais pas de chiens âgé (pour ne pas le perdre trop tôt ).
elle a élargi elle est ok chihuahua. je lui avais proposé une pinsher de 1 an à l'abandon non elle a refusée. bon je m'accroche.

----------


## borneo

Bonjour,

un chihuahua à adopter, c'est encore plus compliqué qu'un york.

J'ai un chien de 15 kg, le prendre sur les genoux ne pose aucun problème.

----------


## Poska

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...11563775756043

----------


## edithwww

Bonjour,

pas facile d'adopter un petit chien. Est-ce que les gros chiens sont plus souvent abandonnés ?

----------


## borneo

Un vrai bon point pour les york, s'ils ne sont jamais abandonnés.  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Les bichons non plus... Comme vous, je remarque qu'il y a très peu d'éleveurs pour des races très demandées...

----------


## borneo

Je trouve ça vraiment bizarre, d'autant que les éleveurs ne vendent pas les grands chiens plus cher. Or, ça leur coûte quand même plus cher à nourrir.

Je ne suis pas pour l'achat de chiens, mais un york ou un chihuahua, c'est vraiment cher au kilo.  ::

----------


## Alantka

Des nouvelles Cojo ?

----------

